# short axle to axle bow vs. long axle to axle bow



## aread

There are too many factors involved to make a blanket statement either way. 

Generally you want a bow with an ATA so that when you are at full draw, the string angle is close to 90 degrees. If you have a long draw length, a longer ATA bow will usually fit you better. If you have a shorter DL, the shorter bow may fit you better.

However, there are other factors to consider. Fitting a bow to an archer is best done in person where a knowledgeable tech can see your form and how you are built. 

As far as the different bows being accurate, they are right, as long as the human element is not taken into account. So unless you plan to drag a hooter shooter to the woods every time you hunt, find a bow shop that knows how to fit the bow to you.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## A.J.01

Thanks for the information. You gave me some things to consider.


----------



## b0w_bender

Generally speaking most archers agree that a longer ATA is more forgiving. (what ever that really means) 

Shorter bows are faster. So depending on what kind of shooting you are doing different choices may apply. If you are shooting indoor tournaments then a longer ATA would likely be preferred. Who cares how slow the arrow gets there as long as it lands in the middle. Take a look at the videos on YouTube that show the Vegas finals and you'll note that they all shoot longer ATA bows. (that doesn't necessarily mean they are right but rather a pervasive understanding) If you are shooting unmarked distance like 3D shoots exclusively then a shorter faster flatter shooting bow may turn out to be more accurate as distance judging is less critical in those instances. Long distance marked yardages like field archery may warrant something in the middle. If you plan on shooting all of those then perhaps a 34 or 36 in ATA would be a good choice. 

Bottom line no matter what you buy your decision to practice every day will mean more to the accuracy than the decision you make in purchasing a bow. Archery is a game of luck the more you practice the luckier you get!

Most archery shops sell primarily to hunters. Hunters prefer short fast bows they are light and easy to haul around and flat shooting make it a lot easier to hit that unknown yardage. So when they tell you buy short it may be because that's what they have in stock.


----------



## mike 66

lets see ..... seems like you like hoyts, you better go out and shoot the alfa-elite...............hurry ... dont look back. i never shot a hoyt like this , its awsome and i grew up just blocks from Earl,Ann HOYT....and i shot them all.................


----------



## mathews xt 600

I've owned longer ata bows and short ones. I have never been more accurate than with my sbxt which is 31" ata. Alot depends on how comfortable you feel with it in your hands.


----------



## A.J.01

I bought the Vector 35. I have a 28.5" draw and it feels very confortable. I have been shooting for 20 years and I have shot Hoyts for 17 years and this is the best bow I have ever owned. I had a CRX 32 last year and got rid of it because of the fuel cam. The fuel cam had no valley and it would literally want to pull the string out of your hand. As well, at 40 yards and beyond you would throw arrows if your form wasn't perfect. I believe this is a function of the shorter axle to axle. The vector 35 is very smooth and forgiving. There is zero hand shock. The bow is the most forgiving bow I have ever owned. I only shot it a couple times but I am getting very tight groups out to 60 yards. Even if your form is off you don't miss the bullseye by much. The RKT cam has a little bit of a valley with a solid wall. It feels much more comfortable to me. I love this bow and I would recommend this bow to anyone. I would also recommend buying longer axle to axle bows. They are just more forgiving. Thanks to all who replied with advice.


----------



## mike 66

have fun AJO1 ENJOY NICE BOW....


----------



## krisc92

I shoot a Monster 7 which is 33.5 ATA. It is right in the middle and about the most versitly bow you can find. Dont forget, the brace hight is just as important as the ATA length.


----------



## mike 66

A.J.01 said:


> I am considering buying a Hoyt vector 32 of the vector 35. I want the most accurate bow I can find. I have been told by two different archery shop owners that a short axle to axle bow is just as accurate as a long axle to axle bow. My gut feeling is that a longer axle to axle bow will be more accurate. Based on accuracy only, which bow should I buy?


not more accurate but they are more forgiving, the longer a-a bows


----------

